# All shelter workers, please answer.



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello. First I commend you for what you do. Second, my question is: Why do shelters insist on a fenced yard for someone who is looking to adopt a small dog? In the past, every dog I bought was because the shelter will not adopt out to a home without a fenced in yard. First let me say, I do not ever ever leave my dog outside. She is walked. Second, even if I let her outside in my fenced yard, she comes back in within minutes as I am too paranoid to leave my beloved dog outside for someone to steal or for her to discover she was dig a hole under it and get out into traffic. This rule I could understand for large breeds as most of them are left outside. I think the more important question for small dog seekers would be: Do you have a crate? How do you plan to handle pottying when you are away too many hours? I work 12 hour shift and once had a pug puppy that after having for 3 months would not go to the bathroom when my mom walked her for nothing, she waited until I got home and I would walk her then and she would then do her business. Don't know why she did this, she just did, never an accident even. She pottied at 5:30 am and at 8 pm on days I worked. This was her schedule she chose. Although I think potty training is of the utmost importance, I have known owners whose dogs were there babies and did not care if they pottied in the house, they considered it there job to clean up after them and talked to them like they are babies. I realize potty training is a frequent reason for surrenders, but I also was turned off of adopting a dog that would have had a great home with me because of snotty attitudes about me not having a fenced yard. (I say a great home because I have a friend who gave me a dog that bit her grandson and her comment was, boy this dog moved to heaven, when I die, I want to come back as your dog) I just think sometimes the "rules" are not always appropriate and the attitudes at the shelters in my area are not the most pleasant sometimes.


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

I am sorry about your experiences with the shelters. Not all shelters are the same and some would think you would make a perfect home. 

Not sure what else to tell ya other than try a different shelter. There are thousands in the U.S.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Lovemytessapoo said:


> Why do shelters insist on a fenced yard for someone who is looking to adopt a small dog?


I know some shelters have this rule, but not many do. How ever the shelters that do probably have alot more rules for their adoption process. 

With the shelter I work with we do home checks, refference checks. We do these check so we know the best fit for the dog. We have a lot of big dogs, but we do have smaller dogs that need a yard. Small dogs that a walk a few times a day wont help. Teddie(my dog) wouldn't do good with just a few walks a day. He needs to run, romp and chase stuff around the yard. A walk just doesn't burn enough energy out of him. BTW Teddie is a 15 pound shih tzu. 

I do agree sometimes the rules are to strict, but I also see why some dogs (even small) sometimes need a fenced yard. But again a lot fo smaller dogs do fine with a run around the house and a few walks a day.


> I just think sometimes the "rules" are not always appropriate and the attitudes at the shelters in my area are not the most pleasant sometimes.


I completely agree with you that the rules are not always appropriate, but that just means you have to find a shelter that you're comfortable adopting from. You're only other choice is to go along with the rules of the rescue. Have you ever asked why they have this rule and don't approach adopters depending on the dog?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Not all shelters/rescues insist on a fenced yard. Many do because not everyone is as responsible with their dogs as you say you are Simply put, a person with a fence around their property is a safer bet than a person without a fence. 

You could put up a fence and never worry about this problem again.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm glad the shelters at least TRY to do some screening. I'd rather they discourage a few qualified dog-seekers than just hand over the dogs to anyone with a checkbook.

Still, if they are totally inflexible, without giving you a chance to state your case, I'd find another shelter.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Or you could go to a breeder.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

There's soooo many rescues and shelters out there. I'd find one more flexible. 

Where are you located? From my observations, the rescues located near bigger cities are less strict about fenced yards than the more rural ones, since there's very few people with any yard at all in places like NYC or Philadelphia.

That said, fencing my yard was the best thing I did. I was in the process when I first adopted Beavis, so there was a few weeks when it wasn't fully fenced. Life is much easier with a fenced in yard.


----------



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> Or you could go to a breeder.


That is what i have done and paid a high price for a dog that is no "better" in my opinion than a shelter pup. As, I just wanted a small dog for the reasons that they are easier for me to manage and easier for me to get others to pet sit. I am also not picky as mutts make wonderful dogs as my terrier mix proved. Although I am partial to pugs being so cute and great personalities.


----------



## BriMac35 (Nov 17, 2006)

RonE said:


> I'm glad the shelters at least TRY to do some screening. I'd rather they discourage a few qualified dog-seekers than just hand over the dogs to anyone with a checkbook.
> 
> Still, if they are totally inflexible, without giving you a chance to state your case, I'd find another shelter.


My local shelter is that way , but they are a kill shelter so I guess they're just happy it's not being PTS . 

I looked into adopting from a no-kill shelter but the ones I tried had an application that was so extensive and they made it so difficult to adopt and the adoption fee was so steep that I was also discouraged .


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking what state do you live in? And have you tried Petfinder?


----------

